# need turbo help in san diego ca.



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

anyone know any good turbo shops ,places for parts , how tos or neccesary tools for rebuilding a turbo?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you don't know how to rebuild a turbo, you shouldn't be doing it 

I know there are a few good shops in that area. I think McKinney Motorsports would be able to help you out somehow.


----------



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

*ok*

so 
does anyone know of any shops in SAN DIEGO or where to get literature on rebuilding turbos, neccesary tools....
i have a 300zx 
not a 240 or a sky line
thanks


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

djmicah619 said:


> so
> does anyone know of any shops in SAN DIEGO or where to get literature on rebuilding turbos, neccesary tools....
> i have a 300zx
> not a 240 or a sky line
> thanks






chimmike said:


> I know there are a few good shops in that area. I think *McKinney Motorsports * would be able to help you out somehow.


did you read what chimmike wrote.

http://www.mckinneymotorsports.com/


----------



## djmicah619 (Apr 6, 2005)

yeah i read it 
there in MURRIETA CA
im trying not to drive however many hours that is.
i need a few parts ,gaskets, seals, and some general knowledge on torque specs, and such but thanks 
ill try looking elsewhere


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

djmicah619 said:


> yeah i read it
> there in MURRIETA CA
> im trying not to drive however many hours that is.
> i need a few parts ,gaskets, seals, and some general knowledge on torque specs, and such but thanks
> ill try looking elsewhere


sorry, im from east coast, thought thye might be close. I know you can get a rebuild kit for like $80 or something like that.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

djmicah619 said:


> i need a few parts ,gaskets, seals, and some general knowledge on torque specs, and such but thanks
> ill try looking elsewhere


Rebuilding a turbo requires that it to be properly balanced, because the turbines spin at such high rpm. This is the difficult part and the reason why most DIY mechanics leave it up to a specialist. I know you can get rebuild kits from a few internet sites. If really want to try yourself I suggest using google to find infomation.


----------

